# Does anyone ride a Scott Scale 900 HT or Specialized Epic HT? (both are 29er)



## Feminomaly (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm looking into getting my first mtn bike and am interested in hearing others' thoughts on those two bikes. The difference in forks (Scott: Fox 32 SC FIT4. Spec: RockShox Reba RL) is my main concern. Will the Reba let me down too much? I'm 5'5", 120 lbs, and I'm concerned the Spec Epic will be too heavy with the Reba fork, and the fork itself may be too low-quality/high-maintenance for someone who doesn't want to spend a lot of time tweaking and fixing it. 

Any thoughts? All are appreciated, even recommendations for other bikes for a n00b. I'll be doing lots of XC and climbing, less on the technical stuff, and little to no squirrely downhill.

Cheers!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I've ridden Epics nearly the entire time I've been mountain biking, and currently have a 2013 and 2016 model. I don't know specifically about the Reba, as I have the expert level bikes with the SID Brain. However, I do believe my boyfriend's fork on his hardtail is a Reba, and he has had no issues with it over the years and years of riding and racing on it. Heck, I don't think he's even serviced it! 

The Epic is a super capable bike, I love mine!


----------



## Feminomaly (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

sooshee said:


> I've ridden Epics nearly the entire time I've been mountain biking, and currently have a 2013 and 2016 model. I don't know specifically about the Reba, as I have the expert level bikes with the SID Brain. However, I do believe my boyfriend's fork on his hardtail is a Reba, and he has had no issues with it over the years and years of riding and racing on it. Heck, I don't think he's even serviced it!
> 
> The Epic is a super capable bike, I love mine!


I think you might be referring to the full suspension Epic (Epic FSR). This year, Speccy started referring to the Stumpjumper HT as the Epic HT as well, which the OP is asking about.


----------

